# 2nd Northeastern, PA Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS
WHAT: 2ND NORTHEASTERN PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: WILKES-BARRE HOLIDAY INN - 880 KIDDER STREET 18702 
WHEN: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 24, 2006 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/wilkes_barre_pennsylvania_slot_car_show.html

NOTE: This event will sell out and tables are on a first come basis!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*2nd Northeastern, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

Just a reminder that the 2nd Northeastern, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet is four (4) days from today!

TABLES ARE SOLD OUT!

NOTE: If anyone from HobbyTalk knows of anyone interested in setting up a track, please contact me.

Fotos of last years 1st Northeastern, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet can be found at...
http://www.mrconey.com/slot_car_shows/

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*2nd Northeastern, PA Slot Car Show & Swap Meet*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

Here are some fotos of the 2nd Northeastern, PA Slot Car Swap Meet held in Wilkes-Barre PA...
http://www.mrconey.com/slot_car_shows/

Take a look at the last two (2) fotos. It is amazing that in 2006 there are still nice HO scale slot cars coming out of the closets and into circulation for reasonable prices.

Hopefully we can get an HO scale track set up next time.

Thank you to everyone who participated.

Mister Coney


----------

